
Russian candy bars have disturbing secret ingredient: blood - bcaulfield
https://nypost.com/2019/04/02/russian-candy-bars-have-disturbing-secret-ingredient-blood/
======
gus_massa
It's similar to blood sausages, that are popular in many places, there are
sweet versions too
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_sausage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_sausage)

------
Svoka
By "secret" you mean main ingredient, which is basically in the name. This
candies made to help with low red blood cell count.

